# ISO 7169 push plates and 3 plug wiring



## vortec7622 (Mar 14, 2015)

ISO Fisher truck side setup for a 2006 2500hd 6.0 gas. Need 3 plug wiring and mounts, controller not needed as I have two extras. Located in Charlton, MA but will travel or pay shipping


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

I have a setup

asking 700 with no controller


----------

